# closed reduction of dislocated hip



## scooter1 (Sep 25, 2012)

I should know the answer to this, but  . . . ..  .

Patient in Emergency room with disclocated hip.   Doctor tried to do a reduction
(without anesthesia) but was unable to do so.
Can I still code for the 27265 ?  do I need a modifier ?
The patient had a prior Total hip Arthroplasty done ( by a different physician/group)
 3 weeks prior, so is in the global from their procedure.
Please help ?


----------

